# mm_menu



## Pakche (10. September 2003)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir das javascript mm_menu runtergeladen da ich es gerne in meine seite integrieren würde,so nun hab ich aber das problem das ich nicht genau weiss wie ich es einbinden soll über Textlinks die das menü ausfahren hab ich es geschafft aber ich möchte gerne das es über bilder läuft

Hier die Demo wie das script aussieht: http://www.gy-mi.de/pulldownmenu.html so soll es werden halt nur das die Textlinks durch buttons ersetzt werden sollen

ich hänge das Script als .zip datei an
Vielen Dank schonmal

/edit: ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt und hab auch ein paar threads dazu gefunden, war aber leider nichts passendes dabei. Also wäre das mit "Wofür gibts ein Suchbutton" auch geklärt


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. September 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, würde es recihen wenn du anstatt den Textlinks einfach <img src="dein.jpg"> schreiben würdest... also praktisch: pdm_main_edit.add_item('', '<img src="dein.jpg">');

bye


----------



## Pakche (10. September 2003)

Das hatte ich schon probiert dann is bei mir leider das menü nicht ausgefahren 
Hast noch nen andren Vorschlag ?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. September 2003)

Hallo,

Nein - auf die schnelle leider nicht. Vielleicht mal beim Autor des Skripts oder in den Macromedia Foren / Newsgroups nachfragen...

bye


----------

